# Having second thoughts about design in gameroom



## stackett (Jul 16, 2008)

We are currently remodling our basement as a media/gameroom. I have ordered cherry cabinets to use in a wet bar area. The space this will take is slighty over 6 feet in the middle of a 30 foot wall. We have white floor molding and white paneled doors thoughout the entire house. I am now second guessing my cabinet choice. I like the cherry and know it will look good with the pool table and occassional tables I have ordered. Is it okay to use white floor molding in a room with cherry cabinets?


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*gameroom design*

It really depends on the look you want. The white with the cherry will create some contrast. One thing to be concerned with is the overall style. Is the white trim overly contemporary -- without much detail?-- if so, and the cherry is more of an old fashioned dark wood look, it might look out of place. Can you replace the white molding with wood that you stain, such as oak? Otherwise, while I prefer white molding if it's painted, you could paint the molding a warmer color to blend with the cherry - perhaps a light cream?


----------

